

Balanced, Social Engineering & Fraud: How we got fooled - npcomplete
http://blog.balancedpayments.com/social-engineering-and-fraud-tips-to-mitigate-risk-and-other-hacker-tactics/

======
dotBen
Perhaps I'm going to look like the fool, but I don't understand what the fraud
is, let alone the social engineering.

 _"All the distractions with bad wife and irresponsible husband made us ignore
the simple truth - what is the true cost of the DVD collection? It just
happens to be $80 and well below the listed price of $510.0 AND it got sold
out in minutes. In the words of Sherlock Holmes, “elementary, my dear Watson,”
This was definitely fraud."_

I've read and read and don't get it. Is something left out here, is this badly
written or am I just an idiot?

~~~
npcomplete
(I work for balanced) The buyer and seller were the same person. Instead of us
focusing on the actual case and investigating it, the fraudster effectively
distracted us on something completely different.

May be, we should have clarified it in the end. But, thanks for pointing it
out.

~~~
jasallen
I had the same problem. Update to the blog post warranted, please.

